# Husband offered a job in US. Need help, please.



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry, if the answer is on the forum somewhere. I've used the British forum and it's great and I thought you guys could help out. 

My husband (UK citizen) and I (American citizen) have lived in the UK for the past 2 years. Tonight he was offered a job to work in the US for 7 months to 1 year. He was asked to look into what type of visa the employer would need to get on his behalf. We are thoroughly confused about what type of work visa he would need. 

Does anyone have an idea of what visa he needs and if this possible?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

It's really the employer to determine if the job he is offering qualifies for a work visa - the company lawyer would be able to determine this. The employer has to apply for the visa.

Most work visas are issued for high skilled and/or management type of work. Usually a job qualifies for a work visa if there is the necessity for a degree as part of the job description.

As your husband is being offered a job for 7 months to a year, is the position a high skilled/management role? Would the employer be prepared to put the effort and money into getting the visa for so short a time?

H1-B's are the most common visas issued - L1-A's if its a company transfer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll also add to what Crawford has said - many employers offer jobs in the US to those married to US citizens in the hope of avoiding the visa process and fees. The trick is that it takes 6 to 9 months to get a spouse visa, and it comes with a green card (well, not exactly, but you can't separate the two processes) which your husband will have to give up if you are moving back to the UK after the 7 to 12 months.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on OP's individual cirumstances she may be able to go the DCF route. But is a short term job worth the trouble and cost? Without knowing more it is hard to pinpoint pros and cons.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Depending on OP's individual cirumstances she may be able to go the DCF route. But is a short term job worth the trouble and cost? Without knowing more it is hard to pinpoint pros and cons.


Yes, I thought of the marriage route too, but for such a short time???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Crawford said:


> Yes, I thought of the marriage route too, but for such a short time???


That's exactly why I raised the issue of the employers who just "assume" that an employee married to a USC can be posted to the US with the least amount of trouble (for the employer, that is). 

First question to ask is whether or not the employer has a US branch/office or presence. And next question is whether or not the employer has ever transferred someone to the US before. If the job is to establish a US office or branch, it's going to take considerable support from the UK employer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## danielh (Dec 15, 2012)

Perhaps an H1 ?


----------

